# Why buy a Ball Watch?



## BoredMan (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm a newbie on the forum and I've recently discovered Ball Watches...

I'm a fan of Swiss watches and complicated movements. And I currently own an IWC Portuguese chronograph, a Chopard Mille Miglia chronograph, a Rolex Perpetual Dateadjust, and an Omega Speedmaster chronograph. (As you can tell, I like "clunkier," heavier, bigger watches.)

I've been eyeing the Ball Trainmaster Moonlight Special, and it seems to offer a lot of "bag for the buck" while delivering on Swiss precision, solid build, and quality craftsmanship. And I know of no one around me who owns a Ball Watch, nevermind ever heard of the company.

Can you folks advise as to any faults or negatives that you've had with your Ball Watches?

And the quality and the "feel" of the watch... How does it feel on the arm? Does it feel solid? Heavier? Is the craftsmanship taught and tight? The finish? Lots of questions, and any feedback will be much appreciated.

I've got two authorized dealers in NYC near where I work, so I'll be sure to stop by... But I want to hear some opinions as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Frontierman63 (Oct 30, 2007)

I do and have owned Omegas,Rolex,Fortis,and Breitlings,and i can tell you that the Balls i own are of a very high quality.In compairison to the more expensive brands i would say they are very close if not of the in the same Ball park as alot of them:-! The only complaints i have is with the leather strap for my Fireman is not as nice as i had hoped (for the $),and the buckle on my EM II diver digs into my wrist (sharp edges),and that is it

I highly recommend looking at them and im sure you will be impressed


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

The only compalint i have with my Engineer Master II is that the SS bracelet is a bit rattly, i.e. makes a lot of noise when the watch is being shaken. 
Otherwise, in terms of feel on the wrist it's nigh on perfect, with good weight and soft almost organic edges. 
Accuracy in up there with the best (ETA movements after all) and you have the added bonuses of originality and the tritium lume (very very cool).
I'm pulling the trigger on a hydrocarbon soon, i know i wont regret it.


----------



## icemangrafx (Sep 14, 2007)

Reasons why I bought a Ball Watch:

1) Bang for the buck!
2) Accuracy as mentioned before, best automatic movement (ETA 9018)
3) LOVE those tritium tubes. Although not as bright as super luminova but gives out consistent glow throughout the night. Lume glows for 25yrs before replacement is needed. SL needs recharging when glowing energy fades.
4) Build quality is rest assured GOOD! Precision out of the box!
5) Hydrocarbon series can withstand shocks, waterproof & can endure cold temp. -40 deg celcius. Can be compared to Sinn watches.

Best regards,
Jay


----------



## Watcher205 (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with icemangrafx - my list would be the same. I would add one more item for consideration. Despite the quality and reputation of those other brands (Rolex, Omega, etc.), you see those brands everywhere. In my part of the world, Ball watches are quite unique.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have had my Ball for 3 years. I love it every bit as much as the day I got it.
Quality value for money - top notch! 

Complaints - the metal band clasp wore out in a year. Switched to leather band. Also I love big watches. I would like more larger watches from them.
The hydrocarbon searies is fabulous but looks too small on my wrist.
If they made that series in a 44-46 mm I would buy every model they made!!!!!!:-!

Buy a Ball you will be very happy!!!:-!


----------



## jjmc2001 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have owned a 40mm Ball Fireman for approximately 3 months. The fit and finish on this watch is excellent. The bracelet is very solid and comfortable and a tad heavy given the size of the watch but very well mateched to the simple design of the Fireman. I also own other medium priced watches (Rolex Datejust, Tag, etc) and I think this lower end Ball is an excellent watch for the money. To be honest I probably would not have bought it without the tritium tubes but I have come to appreciate all of the qualties of this watch. I will certainly buy another of this brand.

As a side note I have attended several theatrical performances recently and the lume still amazes me. I have owned a luminox for several years and the Ball tritium tubes are vastly superior.
I intend to look at some of their dive watches in the future. Good luck.


----------



## johannes (Nov 1, 2007)

agreed.... 

not only the lume is amazing but other qualities as well that make a Ball watch value for money, i.e. the nice stainless steel band, domed anti-reflective sapphire (in some brands, only higher end series employ them but in Ball, every watches employ them), the design and finish of the dial, and frankly everything else...:-!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

jjmc2001 said:


> the lume still amazes me. I have owned a luminox for several years and the Ball tritium tubes are vastly superior.


It is funny you mentioned this. I too have several Luminox watches. 
I have noticed the same thing. The Tritium tubes on my Ball are tremendously bright. Brighter than the Luminox. :-!

Owen


----------



## hassiman (Jan 7, 2008)

I was on a flight last night with a couple of guys that relly loved my Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon TI Chrono. They liked thick watches and both were wearing Panis. They liked they fit and finish of the Ball more and especially the comfort of the watch on. The tritium really amazed them.

I love this watch.|>.. and so did they.

You don't often see ball watches... while trolexes, Tags, Panis etc. are everywhere.


----------



## HoustonBallDealer (Feb 27, 2008)

Dollar value, quality of product, warrenty and just nice looking. Watch how popular this is becoming and act before demand and Swiss Franc drive the price close to comparable watches. 

Get some Balls!


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

BALLs watch are simply great(styling to finishing)! And they have excellent after sale service. Only thing is prices keep going up with newer model(granted that some newer model.ie 5-time zone are slightly more complicated) so have to wait till aviator model to luanch to see if they really overprice their watch...


----------



## HockeyBrand (Sep 6, 2007)

What everyone said. :-! And the BALL community/following is a superb group.


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

rsr911 said:


> I have had my Ball for 3 years. I love it every bit as much as the day I got it.
> Quality value for money - top notch!
> 
> Complaints - the metal band clasp wore out in a year. Switched to leather band. Also I love big watches. I would like more larger watches from them.
> ...


I love my EH Chrono but I am with you on the size. After adding an Anonimo Pro Crono to the family my Ball looks a little diminutive. The proportions of the case are large enough for my taste but the face could really use a few more mm. Over all though I love the watch. The quality is darn close to my planet ocean at a much lower cost, if they would just add AR coatings to their crystal. But then again my Anonimo cost as much as some passenger cars and doesn't have an AR coating either. Some of the lower Anonimo models do buy my flagship model doesn't. Weird. Go ahead and buy one and when the first person tells you they have never heard of them just ask "Are you on the Ball?" "Do you know where the saying came from?";-)


----------

